# Motor electrico que gire en ambos sentidos itermitentemente



## yandel 18 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola necesito ayuda para hacer que un motor me gire en ambos sentido, ya se que para que gire en asia un lado o asia el otro lo que tengo que hacer es cambiar la polaridad de la fuente,  pero lo que necesito es que  el motor me funcione cambiando su sentido del giro constantemente osea un poco asia un lado y despues un poco asia el otro y asi se quede funcionando


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 8, 2010)

tienes que alcarar muchas cosas, como que tipo de motor vas a utilizar, motor dc o ac si es ac monofasico no cambias el sentido de giro al  invertir la polaridad; que potencia... etc.... es mas facil que digas para que quieres que haga eso...
saludos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 8, 2010)

Si es de corriente continua, invierte la polaridad.
Si es monofásico tienes que invertir la polaridad del devanado de arranque
Si es trifásico tienes que ir intercambiando dos fases.


----------



## yandel 18 (Nov 9, 2010)

hola el motro es de corriente continua, y si ya se que para que cambie de direccion tengo que invertir la polaridad pero lo que necesito es que el motor me gire x grados hacia un lado y x grados hacia el otro y se mantenga haciendo ese movimiento que no gire completamente.
es que tengo que hacer un pesebre movil y pues le quiero dar movimiento a digamos los muñequitos que estan como carpinteros que hagan el movimiento como si martillaran algo  como este  gracias por su ayuda:


----------



## lubeck (Nov 9, 2010)

Hasta donde se en esos "muñequitos"  el motor gira en un solo sentido y se utilizan ruedas excéntricas y resortes.... todo es mecanico...

p.d.El escribir en mayusculas es sinonimo de alzar la voz... no grites!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2010)

Si, el control de posición es complicado, mejor usa una biela o una excéntrica.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 9, 2010)

hasta donde sé lo mejor que podes hacer es copiar o utilizar el sistema mecánico de biela-manivela de los lavarropas semiautomaticos, esos de tambor vertical, que giran solo media vuelta en cada sentido indefinidamente

o el mismo sistema de los ventiladores, biela-manivela para hacer girar la cabeza del ventilador en ambos sentidos...

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

¿ O el sistema que posiciona las cabezas en un disco rígido ?

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2010)

yandel 18 dijo:


> HOLA EL MOTRO ES DE CORRIENTE CONTINUA, .....



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*01)* No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 9, 2010)

Lo más sencillo usá un generador de pulsos o timer (entrega un pulso cada x tiempo), un electroimán, un resorte, una pieza de hierro y un "amortiguador" para que el desplazamiento sea suave. Si no tiene mucho rozamiento, podes aprovechar algún reloj de esos chinos, tiene el timer, el electroimán y la pieza de hierro


----------



## Scooter (Nov 9, 2010)

Puedes poner un electroimán y un muelle en oposición todo ello aderezado de un freno... total que mejor el motor con la biela, como siempre se ha hecho.


----------



## jufelip (Nov 10, 2010)

Usa un 555, conectado a un flip- flop conectado a un puente H, asi resuelves todo electronicamente, saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2010)

Si el motor e de 12 v con un trafo 9+9  con el amperaje adecuado para el motor por cada rama. armas la fuente com fuente partida,  conectas un lado del motor  a masa y el otro borne a dos transisotres adecuados a la coriente, y los manejas con una onda cuadrada que podes implementar facilmente con un 555 t te sake más barato que un puente H y más sencilo el coneccionado obviamente necesitas un transistor nPn y uno PnP el colector a cada fuene el nPn colector al positivos y le PnP colector al negativo emisores al otro polo del motor las base cada una con una R en función de la corriente y ganacia del transitor y esto unidoa a la salida, el 555 tiene que alimntarse con los 24V. 
Es una forma sencilla

Ha otras forma muy simples de hacer una biela manivela sin utilizar una caja de lavarropas ya que para el caso es demasiado grande, pero si hay muchas cosas en que su hutilización es muy práctico.

Se implementa con un disco solidario al motor  y la fijura va motada en otro disco con su centro, por ejemplo el disco de la figura el doble del motor y se los une en las cercanias de la periferia con una barrita que tiene perforacin en los extremospor el que se pasa un tornillo que ajustara al disco con tuerca y contratuerca y se dejara el juego minimo posible en ambos discos, se vuede variar la velocidad del motor y variara el vaiven...






una imagen vale más que mil palabras
Si bien aqui un movimiento giratorio se transforma en lineas si lo que va lineal fuera una cremmallera aplicada aun piñon lo moveria en forma alternativa(mecanismo lavarropa)
Pero si hacen otro diisco más grande donde ira la figura y se sujeta la bieleta de la misma forma tenemos lo que explique arriba.
Aclaración: no necesariamente tiene que ser un disco puede ser una simple barra que va al centro y al extremo de la biela

y si a la figura en vez de ponerla que gire fijamos un punto de apoyo en en extremo y la biela en el opuesto(aqui también puede ser una simple barra) y la figura entre el pivote y la biela de mando esta describira un arco, es cuestión de jugar con las medidas y lograr distintos efectos


La otra y un tanto más práctica utilizar un motor de impiaparabrisas que ya viene con el mecanismo de vaiven, e incluso se pueden utilizar los brazos que trae, lo pueden conseguir por monedas en cualquier desarmadero de autos inclluos algunos tienen 3 o 4 velocidades fijas, hay grandes medianos, chicos todo depende del tamaño del vehiculo..
Es otra forma sencilla

Otra idea loca es utiizado el motor de esos compresores que vienen para autos a 12 los cuales duran untiempo y el compresor Kaput! el motor en el extremo tiene una cigueña con uan bieleta esta se puede o alargar o remplazar y unirlal a un disco o brazo cuyo volteo sea como minioco el doble del volteo de la cigueña....

otra forma siempe y van.... y hay más todo depende de lo que se tenga y se encuentre

Otra forma es con partes de juguetes que trsen movimientos e incluso engranajes y cremalleras

Si tuvierna un *Meccano* estarina salvados...






o piezas de lego






o Rasti  






y tantos  otros


----------

